# Galveston Sandbar Shark - Barometric Pressure



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

For the Galveston land-based shark fishermen, does the barometric pressure effect the sandbar sharks much, or just the fish that they are chasing? Was going to try to take advantage of the free weekend I have, but looking at the weather predictions I'm not sure it's worth the drive down.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Never noticed what few times we landed in early spring. Kind of like you just go when we can. Sheephead bite is on so maybe box a few at the rocks then run them out. When are you going again? We hitting Galveston jetties Tuesday and you can have them. Assuming we catch anything 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

hurricane matt said:


> Never noticed what few times we landed in early spring. Kind of like you just go when we can. Sheephead bite is on so maybe box a few at the rocks then run them out. When are you going again? We hitting Galveston jetties Tuesday and you can have them. Assuming we catch anything
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Better make that bait you run out not a game fish.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Eyein to go out Saturday or Sunday. Only have enough brownie points stored up with my wife to trade in for one day of fishing. Haven't decided which day yet, or if I should just call it off completely and let those brownie points gain a little more interest.


----------



## crawpaw (Oct 16, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> Better make that bait you run out not a game fish.


Sheepshead isn't a game fish. One of the few you can spear.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/...rules-regulations/general-fishing-regulations


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see it was not on the list, thanks I learn something new all of the time.
I did not see flounder or black drum on the list either, but I donâ€™t think they are legal bait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I stand corrected by a couple of 2coolers on the sheephead as bait post. Thanks, I'm always ready to learn something new. If I need to sacrifice one of those bristling basstds for bait I can :sheepy: with a clean conscience. 

I guess a heavy glove and meat clever are in order too,lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Flounder and black drum can also be used as bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good deal thanks Oscar, headed to Rockport and hope to hit pins on Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

